# E-mail Adresse verschleiern



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung auf einer Homepage die E-mail Adresse zu verschleiern. Jedoch muß diese eben noch anklickbar sein, auch die Barrierefreiheit unterstützen und sie muß jederzeit auf der Homepage identifizierbar sein ( wegen Rechtsprechung). Ich habe bisher immer nur Lösungten gefunden die nicht alle diese Anforderungen erfüllen.
Notwendig wird das weil es jetzt losging das Spam-Bots diese Mail Adresse gefunden haben  (obwohl da eigentlich nichts lustiges bei ist).

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maik (21. Februar 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir da http://tools.freecity.de/crypt.phtml weiter?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2008)

Hi,
das ging ja schnell. Hab das grad mal ausprobiert. Entweder ich mach da was falsch oder das Tool arbeitet nicht so wie es sollte. Weil wenn ich in das Formular meine E-Mail Adresse eingebe, beinhaltet die Ausgabe diese noch in Normaltext


> <a href=mailto:***@****.de>***@****.de</a>


 und das sollte ja gerade nicht der Fall sein.

Gruß


----------



## zeroize (21. Februar 2008)

Du könntest deinen Namen komplett in Unicode-Tags schreiben - was allerdings Brailleterminals dazu sagen, weiß ich nicht.
Grundsätzlich würde ich allerdings sagen, dass deine Anforderungen einem magischen Dreieck ähneln. Die Emailadresse soll lesbar sein auch in Textform - aber ein Bot der genau diesen Text durchsucht, soll ihn dann nicht finden. Ich würde sagen unmöglich.


----------



## spikaner (21. Februar 2008)

Ich würde diese Frage im PHP Forum stellen, weil allein mit HTML ist sowas glaub ich nicht machbar..

mfg Spikaner


----------



## Gumbo (21. Februar 2008)

In HTML steht dir eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeiten zur Kodierung zur Verfügung, nämlich die Zeichenreferenzen. Diese gibt es wiederum in drei Ausprägungen: benannte oder numerische Zeichenreferenzen, bei letzteren wiederum in dezimaler oder hexadezimaler Schreibweise.
Du könntest also einmal die Zeichen durch Zeichenreferenzen darstellen, beispielsweise:
	
	
	



```
user@example.com
&#117;&#115;&#101;&#114;&#64;&#101;&#120;&#97;&#109;&#112;&#108;&#101;&#46;&#99;&#111;&#109;
&#x75;&#x73;&#x65;&#x72;&#x40;&#x65;&#x78;&#x61;&#x6d;&#x70;&#x6c;&#x65;&#x2e;&#x63;&#x6f;&#x6d;
```
Doch da dies einfachstes HTML ist und jeder HTML-fähige Client dies als „user@example.com“ interpretieren muss, ist diese Kodierung natürlich auch nicht „sicher“.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre bestimmte Fragmente hinzuzufügen, die dann vom Benutzer entfernt werden müssten, beispielsweise:
	
	
	



```
user@<span style="display:none">&lt;remove-this&gt;</span>example.com
```
Durch das CSS würde dies auch nicht angezeigt werden.

In URLs kann zudem zusätzlich die URL-Kodierung (%_hh_) genutzt werden.
	
	
	



```
mailto:user@example.com
mailto:%75%73%65%72%40%65%78%61%6d%70%6c%65%2e%63%6f%6d
```
Beides kombiniert wäre dann:
	
	
	



```
<a href="&#109;&#97;&#105;&#108;&#116;&#111;&#58;&#37;&#55;&#53;&#37;&#55;&#51;&#37;&#54;&#53;&#37;&#55;&#50;&#37;&#52;&#48;&#37;&#54;&#53;&#37;&#55;&#56;&#37;&#54;&#49;&#37;&#54;&#100;&#37;&#55;&#48;&#37;&#54;&#99;&#37;&#54;&#53;&#37;&#50;&#101;&#37;&#54;&#51;&#37;&#54;&#102;&#37;&#54;&#100;">
```
Doch auch hier wieder: Da dies jeder HTML-fähige Client können muss, ist auch dies kein wirklicher Schutz.
Zusätzlich könnte die Adresse im mailto-URL-Schema noch nur im „to“-Argument genannt werden. Folgendes ist dabei äquivalent:
	
	
	



```
<a href="mailto:user@example.com">
<a href="mailto:?to=user@example.com">
<a href="mailto:?to=,user@example.com">
```
Bei letzterem wir als Empfänger eine Liste von Adressen angegeben, wobei die erste leer ist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2008)

hier habe ich eien Tool gefunden was es zumindestens schonmal richtig codiert und nicht die Hälfte ausläßt: http://www.bluegras.de/Service/Hottipp/Spamcoder.cfm#
Hab halt von PHP eigentlich gar keine Ahnung. Aber versuchen kann ich das ja mal.

Gruß


----------



## Hektik (21. Februar 2008)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> viel Inhalt



Darum mag ich Beiträge von Gumbo


----------

